# PVC Mold Holder



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay so I built one of the PVC mold holders today like the one stickied above.

Okay in this pick I have the boards clamped together so I can drill the hole in the same place for top and bottom board. Please ignore the third board that is my template incase I decide to make another one of these. You only really need two. 









All cut...man that was a lot of work. Used a 4 1/4" drill bit that looks like what you cut out door handles with. Of course it was made for metal so that is why this was so much work. :nooo









Now I take one of the pieces that are cut out and put it on top of a solid sheet. This is the bottom of your soap rack. 









I took my molds and measured how tall they are and that is how I got my side height. Then I added the top piece. 









Here is it with a mold in it. 









Side braces to help add strength. 









Back view. Also note I put some small pieces up in the top corners to add strength. These are not really needed once you see the next picture. :biggrin









I did not think the top would be strong enough and I am sure it would sag over time so I added these supports. 









Back View









Added some feet to increase the height. This is also where I will be attaching the casters with nice wheels. 









Sorry I did not provide dimensions, but I just kind of built it by the seat of my pants.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool! Looks a heck of alot more professional than my 5 gallon bucket mine sit in  Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:/ hmmm seems you asked sombody for measurements.....ah.....I got it outta storage....guess you don't need them now. eepwall 

Looks good. but mine don't have wheels :sniffle

Great job 

BTW you are gonna love it. I can't wait to get back to soaping now that I am back in my house! Just remember, pour at just barely trace so you soap is really liquid...trust me it will set. And if you have an FO that accelerates don't use the pvc molds.....it'll never make it to the mold.

And once I learned that on my small pipes to take the end cap off before I used the bicycle pump, and on the large pipes, leave the end cap on things went great.

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Vicki you don't do that many round soaps so I would be using a 5 gallon as well. :biggrin

This one will hold 10 - 3" molds and I might make another for 2" molds or use the 5 gallon bucket since we will not make that many 2". 

Also we are using a compressor to push the soap out of the molds and it works great. I did learn that is you have just a little left over soap in one mold and you apply the same amount of air that is takes to get the full one out it is just like a cannon. Fun as all get out. :biggrin


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh gee, the first time I couldn't get one of the 3" ones out, I went out to the carport and used the air compressor.....gee......it shot outta there like a cannon, across the carport, hit a pole, bounced off it and into the yard. kinda messed up one side. Scared the crapola outta me! :shocked

You are braver than me to use the air compresser all the time. yikes.

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Very cool!! So professional.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice !!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Good job! Do you by any chance have a heat gun? I'd like some of the oval PVC molds.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Well we have one of those super hair dryers for shrink wrapping the soap, but I don't think that would word. 

Why don't you put the mold in a press? Maybe heat it in the oven with all windows open and then toss it into the press really fast. :biggrin


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> Good job! Do you by any chance have a heat gun? I'd like some of the oval PVC molds.


Go up and look at the sticky for molds. someone posted a website on there that shows you how to make the ovals.

Have fun. dance:

Sheryl


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, thanks, Sheryl. I'd seen that sticky. That's where I got the idea. I thought maybe oval bars would help generate interest. I did notice the last time I was in a good HD (NOT Alvin!) that they have a tool-rental dept. I think those heat guns are used for things like pulling up tile. They might have one. I know from experience that softening PVC is trickier than it sounds.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tom heat guns are super cheap from harborfrieght.com When we come down we go to the one in Pasadena or is that Deeer Park. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, Vickie! I'll do the molds if Troy'll do the racks & we'll go for the big $$ (Yeah, riiiight!) :crazy

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What kind of end cap are you going to use for the ends? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

right sealing the end is going to be a booger.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

THAT'S gonna be the hard part. I doubt one could smush a PVC cap & have it fit. Someone really good with a router (not I) could made a wood plug fit snug. Stay tuned. . . .

Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Using the PVC caps they sell at Home Depot, putting saran wrap on first, then the cap.

Michelle

modified...oh, I just realized, you were not asking ME this question...Tom...come up with anything yet?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I re-read the sticky on the oval molds, and the guy ( I think it was a guy, s'cuse me if it's a lady) just wrapped the bottom end w/ plastic & taped it real well. I don't see why that wouldn't work. The soap is not going to be hot enough to melt it, right? It's really pretty soap!

Tom


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very impressive Troy! Maybe you could make more $$$ by manufacturing PVC Mold Trays :biggrin. I am SO jealous of your wife right now . Hang on to him Michelle, he's a go getter. Tammy


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Great work Troy!


----------

